# BB/Pellet gun suggestions



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I currently own a Crosman 66 Powermaster BB/Pellet gun. I think it has a velocity of 525 FPS for BBs. I bought it a couple of years ago from Wal-Mart for 40 bucks. It is just about all plastic and the accuracy is at best mediocre. I was wondering what everyone here would suggest for a BB/pellet gun, I am looking for something that has a wood stock and a little higher muzzle velocity. I only am looking to spend maybe 120 at the very most. I want to stay with the .177 caliber since the .22 air rifle stuff cost just about as much as .22 rounds for my Marlin.


----------



## Rose_Thorn (Mar 29, 2008)

you could go for the Crosman Discovery but its a .22 but then again what kind of air rifle do you want there is CO2, break barrel, pneumatic, and PCP are a few that come to mind. here is a list of a few air rifles that i like that are .177 with a wood stock.

Crosman Sierra Pro

Power Source: spring 
Caliber: .177 (4.5 mm) 
Max Velocity: up to 1,000 fps (304.8m/s)

Capacity: Single Shot 
Weight: 7.79 ilbs. 
Stock: Hardwood 
Barrel Material: Rifled Steel 
Front Sight: Bead Micro-adjustable 
Rear Sight: Fiber Optic 
Mechanism: Break Barrel 

Crosman Storm XT

Power Source: spring 
Caliber: .177 (4.5 mm) 
Max Velocity: up to 1000 fps (304.8 m/s) 
Capacity: Single shot 
Length: 45" (114.3 cm) 
Weight: 6 lbs. .32 oz. (2.73 kg.) 
Material: Barrel: Rifled steel, Stock: Hardwood 
Stock: Hardwood 

Thats to name a few but look for what you want before you commit but good luck with finding your air rifle:rock:


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

Rose_Thorn said:


> what kind of air rifle do you want there is CO2, break barrel, pneumatic, and PCP


I don't want any thing CO2 powered. Those break barrel ones seem pretty nice, near as I can tell it is just a matter of cocking the barrel once and it's ready to go. Pumping up the Crosman 66 ten times for each shot gets a little old after the 20th shot.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

You can go with a RWS Panther for under $200. For around $500, you can go with the Diana RWS 460 Magnum.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Look for a Benjamin/Sheridan pump or CO2. One comes in .177 and the other comes in .22 (can't remember which). Wood stock, single shot. Nice rifle. 

I picked up a CO2 one at a rummage sale for $15.:rock:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Check these out. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=1&dc=59 Eddie


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> Check these out. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=1&dc=59 Eddie


I have ordered things from the Sportsman Guide in the past. Pretty good place all in all  The last thing I ordered was 1200 rounds of military surplus 7.62x54r, shipping came up to a measly 10 bucks.

I took a look at a few air guns today at Fleet Farm. They had a Crosman Quest 1000 XT for a hundred bucks and a Beeman .177/.22 for twenty-five bucks more. They both have wooden stocks and are break barrels. They are in the price range I wanted to stay in.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

diamondtim said:


> Look for a Benjamin/Sheridan pump or CO2. One comes in .177 and the other comes in .22 (can't remember which). Wood stock, single shot. Nice rifle.
> 
> I picked up a CO2 one at a rummage sale for $15.:rock:


sheridan makes a .20 also which is what i have and it is a great old pellet gun it was my grandfathers and it still functions great!


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

diamondtim said:


> Look for a Benjamin/Sheridan


I agree, I've had a Benjamin Sheridan 397 for almost 20 years.

It's been accurate, powerful, and reliable ... both in dealing with rodents and/or target shooting.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I have a cousin who has had a Benjamin for close to 30 years and it still works great. It has gone through two kids as well.

Only thing I don't like about pumps is when your trying to be quiet while squirrel hunting and you hear this "Whack, whack, whack,................. going on while reloading. Kind of gives your position away.


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

I grew up with a daisy powerline 880 .
they werent very expensive and were accurate .
Being a kid BBs were cheaper and would penetrate where the soft pellets wouldnt . FPS was around 630 and with in 50 ft -100ft they were deadly on bird rabbits and frogs.
Im not even sure they still offer the 880 .


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I really love my Beeman. For the money, you can't beat this gun IMHO:

http://www.airgunwarehouseinc.com/py-798.html


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I am kind of leaning towards the .22/.177 combo model 1078 Beeman I seen at Fleet Farm for $125.


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Mar 25, 2008)

I have to say that while I don't own a Benjamin, everyone I know who does own one loves it - including the ones that are decades old.


----------



## MoBackwoods (Mar 13, 2008)

Check out the Gamo .177 pellet rifles. 1200 fps and come with a fairly decent scope. Price range $150 - $170. Check out their website for the different models available. Most sporting goods stores stock them. Haven't heard a negative comment about these pellet rifles.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

MoBackwoods said:


> Haven't heard a negative comment about these pellet rifles.


Then likely you do not hang out with airgun connoisseurs


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Pyro, I bought a Daisy 880 about a year ago for about $40 at walmart and have been using it here on the stead ever since with deadly effect on all sorts of vermin. Nice little pettet gun for the money though the stock isn't wood.


----------



## dogo (Dec 3, 2005)

PhilJohnson said:


> I am kind of leaning towards the .22/.177 combo model 1078 Beeman I seen at Fleet Farm for $125.


I believe you will enjoy and like the performance of the Beeman . I have the Beeman product and I can't complain about it at all . Good workmanship. Those Germans know how to make something that will last and reliable. Good luck.....


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

dogo said:


> I believe you will enjoy and like the performance of the Beeman . I have the Beeman product and I can't complain about it at all . Good workmanship. Those Germans know how to make something that will last and reliable. Good luck.....


beman was bought out a few years back and now have the cheap airguns under their rebadge. The low end bemans are NOT the quality guns the beman name used to stand for. You need to be careful shopping the beman brand if you are expecting the old quality.

Sad but true


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

of course you could always get one of these and hunt whatever you want with it 
http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> of course you could always get one of these and hunt whatever you want with it
> http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/


Those are some serious air guns. If only I had the money....... At any rate I'll be going to a gun show tomorrow, perhaps I'll find something there.


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah i wish i could afford one of them too!  they are pretty awsome! good luck at the gun show!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't know where I was reading about it, but if I remember it right, Benjamin has come out with a airgun that you pump up with a bicycle pump and it will hold enough air for up to 20 shots. I think the shots were around 1000/1100 fps. Cost was somewhere around 350 buckaroos. 

Numbers may not be exactly right but that's the numbers that come off the top of my sleepy head.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> of course you could always get one of these and hunt whatever you want with it
> http://www.quackenbushairguns.com/


wellll I do have one of those- a .50 cal bandit


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Don't know where I was reading about it, but if I remember it right, Benjamin has come out with a airgun that you pump up with a bicycle pump and it will hold enough air for up to 20 shots. I think the shots were around 1000/1100 fps. Cost was somewhere around 350 buckaroos.
> 
> Numbers may not be exactly right but that's the numbers that come off the top of my sleepy head.


No its NOT a bicycle pump- its a high pressure hand pump- similar in looks but not performance... 

the benji as with all PCP types without a moderator they are LOUD... decnt guns but they have their own quirks... I may get one eventually... we'll see 

I believe the fps numbers are off a bit also....


----------



## CGUARDSMAN (Dec 28, 2006)

tallpaul said:


> wellll I do have one of those- a .50 cal bandit


ok now i'm jealous they are well put together guns!


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

CGUARDSMAN said:


> ok now i'm jealous they are well put together guns!


They are indeed nice but they take alot of work or additional money and support for the high pressure air- carbon fibre air tanks/regulators and lines if ya shoot it much... the hand pump takes quite a bit of effort and time. 

They are good for three huntin shots and are decently accurate. It is loud but fun! I have often thought of selling it because I don't use it enough... we will see ifin I can pay some stuff off without sellin it though. 

I would not mind hunting with it one day- it balances real well. Dennis designed a great gun when he come up with these.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I bought a Beeman SS/1000 last weekend. Seems alright, not as accurate as I had hoped for. But it was 70 bucks so I am not gonna complain too much.


----------

